
Ex-Googlers Raise Funding To Stop Google, Facebook & More - hjw3001
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/22/disconnect-me-raise/
======
kiloaper
This seems similar to Ghostery [1] for Firefox. It currently blocks 852 3rd
part elements (371 advertising and 207 analytics) and 434 specific cookies. It
also allows you to delete flash and silverlight cookies on exit.

[1] <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ghostery/>

~~~
jstalin
I use Ghostery as well for both FF and chromium. For instance, it blocked 14
tracking scripts from that techcrunch article. I love it.

Edit: Also see <http://www.ghostery.com/>

~~~
kiloaper
I always use the FF site so I was completely unaware they have an extension
for Opera and IE as well as FF and Chrome.

------
webwanderings
So I have now added Ghostry and disconnect.me to my single must have add-on
(Adblock). I'd still prefer one add-on over three, but going to give this a
try (disconnect.me has no options whatsoever and I can't tell what's it doing
in the background).

~~~
byoogle
See my other reply to you.

------
webwanderings
I can't figure out what disconnect.me does in the background. I installed it
and that's about it (doesn't show me any activity after a restart).

~~~
byoogle
On Firefox? We’ve been working on more obvious UI for Firefox, which isn’t in
Disconnect yet but you can get in our newer add-ons (Facebook Disconnect,
Google Disconnect, and Twitter Disconnect) now:

    
    
      https://disconnect.me/tools

~~~
webwanderings
Yes, I'm on Firefox. I have installed the all-inclusive add-on. I now see
Disconnect drop down icon next to my address bar, but when I login to
Faccebook, it doesn't show me anything that is blocked. When I login to Gmail,
the dropdown doesn't even work (I keep on clicking and it doesn't drop).

~~~
byoogle
When you’re on first-party sites like Facebook and Google, the add-on isn’t
meant to block anything. The blocking kicks in when you’re on third-party
sites that otherwise send your browsing history to Facebook, Google, et al.

Give our new Firefox add-ons a try
<[https://disconnect.me/tools>](https://disconnect.me/tools>); — I think they
have our best extension UI, but I’d love to know what you think.

------
garyjob
What to do man, what to do? Bomz... Opah!

------
jxi
Sometimes, I feel like these websites should probably just have a "do not
track" setting. That should appease all these pitchforks. In the end, I'm
pretty convinced that tracking is really to make your life better since Google
offers to delete all your data if you wanted anyway.

Heck, now people are making a profit out of this whole misunderstood privacy
fiasco.

~~~
byoogle
Google stores your search history for 18 months
(<http://www.google.com/policies/privacy/faq/>) and your browsing history
indefinitely (using ad cookies).

They _do not_ offer to delete either (though they do give you some controls,
which is way more than most other tracking services). Prove me wrong.

~~~
freehunter
Google does allow you to delete some stored data. They don't offer easy
options to delete everything (though they do give advice on how to remove
information from third-party sites), but it's better than nothing.

<https://www.google.com/dashboard>

They also tell you what cannot be removed through the dashboard, and give a
list of things that are not deletable (but also not tied to your account).

[https://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](https://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=162743)

~~~
byoogle
Again, Google doesn’t let you delete your search or browsing history. I’d
argue this is, by far, the most personal info they collect about you.

Google doesn’t even mention either in the two links you gave.

